# Cobia at PCB Pier



## FishWalton (Jul 22, 2010)

Report this morning on WMBB TV of 50 lb cobia caught at the Panama City Beach pier.


----------



## Linda (Oct 2, 2007)

there's no pic, it didn't happen :whistling::whistling::whistling:


----------



## buckhunter32175 (Mar 9, 2010)

*cobia*

Awesome......my brother in law caught a 73lb fish yesterday from his boat in PCB......said there were a ton of boats looking


----------



## FishWalton (Jul 22, 2010)

*Picture*

http://wmbb.com

Picture


----------



## chilekdj (Mar 6, 2015)

this is the only picture I could find.


----------



## spencer618 (Jan 30, 2014)

I was told they put 4 on the deck at navarre yesterday.


----------



## Aqua Therapy (Jul 25, 2010)

Anyone get any DNA on those fish, could have been a oversized remora, catfish, or shark.


----------



## spencer618 (Jan 30, 2014)

there was a 61 pound ccobia caught off navarre today.. a tourist caught the first king of the year from the pier today aswell.


----------



## the tourist (Mar 25, 2015)

Not a tourist.


----------



## the tourist (Mar 25, 2015)

19lbs but no I'm not a tourist.


----------



## spencer618 (Jan 30, 2014)

Nice fish sir.. must have been false intel.. are they still doing the yearly passes for first king?


----------



## the tourist (Mar 25, 2015)

They do. Thanks


----------

